# Moving from South america to Frankfurt



## mauro_b (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all. I'been offered a new job in Frankfurt. It's a leading role in technology.

Gross income is 75K euros per annum. Is this a good salary? I'ts enough for a family of four?.

We have two kids 8 and 4 years old. They do not speak german, so how much a private school will cost?.

Also how much is the rent for a house outside Frankfurt city limits?.

Which neighborhoods would you recommend?.

Thanks in advance.
Mauro.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

mauro_b said:


> Hi all. I'been offered a new job in Frankfurt. It's a leading role in technology.
> 
> Gross income is 75K euros per annum. Is this a good salary? I'ts enough for a family of four?.
> 
> ...



How much is enough? It is a good salary. But with private school and renting a house in Frankfurt (expensive place!) there won't be much left over at the end of the month.

You can check your approx. net salary here: Brutto Netto Rechner 2015 2014 Gehaltsrechner 2015 2014 Lohnrechner 2015 2014 Gehalt

Rental prices you can check here: Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei Immonet.de or Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24

Cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At 4 and 8, I'd seriously consider putting the kids in the public schools right from the start. Not sure what facilities they have in Germany for helping foreign kids with the language, but your kids are young enough to pick up German pretty quickly. (Especially the 4 year old.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Private (English language) schools cost €1000-2000/month per child and, since there aren't many, limit your accommodation search to certain areas. Compromises with regards to commuting times to school and office might also be needed.
Better to send them to a (free) local school. They'll thank you later for being able to speak German!


----------

